# Hurt Pigeon. Not an expert at this. HELP!! (Smaller Pictures)



## HurtPigeon (Apr 27, 2009)

(Sorry other post by same name had huge pictures. Great for detail, not so much if you have a slow computer or internet.)
I found a pigeon today at about 3:00 PM in Las Vegas crawling down the curb of the street i live on. He was at the entrance to my apartment complex. I moved him over to an area where he wouldn't get hit but seeing him there an hour later still i decided to move him to my apartment and seek help. As it is Sunday there are no vets open really. I am not sure what is wrong with him. At first i assumed a broken wing but i cannot find any place on his wing where it seems broken. There are no open sores or lacerations. I have noticed and from reading a little that his feet seemed curled up which i assume is not normal. He also seems to have no footing whatsoever. Please tell me what i should do from here. Also does anyone know anywhere that will help! Some pictures are below.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This young pigeon is extremely emaciated, and that may be why it is having the legs problems. It is also possible that it is injured, but I'm guessing starvation.

I'll try to reach someone and see if they can assist you.

Has it taken any water? The bread is not a good diet for the little bird. Normally it would eat seeds, but it is in such poor condition that I would suggest you thaw some frozen peas and corn and feed this to the bird for right now. You can also soak some dry dog or cat food in warm water until is starts to soften and feed that. 

I'll be back and others will be along to try and help.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

HurtPigeon said:


> I found a pigeon today at about 3:00 PM in Las Vegas crawling down the curb of the street i live on. He was at the entrance to my apartment complex. I moved him over to an area where he wouldn't get hit but seeing him there an hour later still i decided to move him to my apartment and seek help. As it is Sunday there are no vets open really. I am not sure what is wrong with him. At first i assumed a broken wing but i cannot find any place on his wing where it seems broken. There are no open sores or lacerations. I have noticed and from reading a little that his feet seemed curled up which i assume is not normal. He also seems to have no footing whatsoever. Please tell me what i should do from here.
> 
> * *Also does anyone know anywhere that will help!*


Thank you for helping this pij.
She looks very alert, although her back looks to be 'hunched', which _could_ indicate an egg issue. The leg issue could be lack of calcium. But there are a number of things that could be going on. 

* Here is a contact in the Las Vegas area. 
*Flamingo Pet Clinic*
2675 E. Flamingo Rd
Las Vegas, NV 89121
*(702) 920-3995*
*This clinic provides free exams.* 
They will inform the rescuer of their findings and recommendations (WARNING: Under certain circumstances, euthanasia will sometimes be recommended). 
The rescuer will be responsible for any treatment and or meds as well caring for the bird.

If you haven't already done so, I would suggest placing the bird in a very quite area on a towel lined heating pad, set on low. 

Their diet consists mainly of seeds. Wild bird seed will do for now. She probably won't eat much bread. Thawed frozen peas or corn can also be offered. 
I would also suggest offering her some rehydrating solution (to a cup of room temperature water add a *pinch* each of salt and suger) in place of plain water. 

Please keep us posted. 

Cindy


----------



## HurtPigeon (Apr 27, 2009)

Bread it ate a little of. Was just a "hey what do we have? sort of idea" I am running to the store now to get some seed but ill try the warm moist cat food or peas too. My friend said he saw it drink but i didn't witness it myself yet.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

HurtPigeon said:


> Bread it ate a little of. Was just a "hey what do we have? sort of idea" I am running to the store now to get some seed but ill try the warm moist cat food or peas too. My friend said he saw it drink but i didn't witness it myself yet.


In a pinch the bread is OK. 

One way to tell if she's drinking, her droppings will have some white in them.

If you can find some dove seed that would be great.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I've just spoken with our member, Phil (pdpdbison), and he is ready, willing, and able to assist with this bird. HurtPigeon, I am PM'ing you Phil's phone #. Please give him a call.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Tell Phil to put this one on Doxycycline if possible.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all,




HurtPigeon drove them over pronto...very nice fellow...thanks HP!!


Pigeon has weak Legs...not especially emaciated, but probably starving...empty Crop...It's young, I'd guess a Hen.

Nothing seems 'broken', but strain-sprain is possible.

Abdomon seems normal...clean Vent, clear 'pink' mouth/throat...very perky attitude...no odor of Body or Throat...


She drank a good drink of rehydration-solution after general intros...now resting comfortably in soft Towel 'U' in a Cage...


No poops yet...will do a few more re-hydrate sessions...and maybe some light chow before bed, or in the morning.


Doxy or other...pending further observations and rehydration...I'd like to see her Kidneys working first...and see what in the way of old delayed poop-material will start coming through...


Best wishes!


Phil
l v


----------



## HurtPigeon (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow Phil you are fast. I left your place like 15 minutes ago. Anyway thank you all. Glad to see i left her (yeah i know i kept calling it a he) in good hands!


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

A Freind In Need- Is A Friend Indeed,wow,.don,t Put Away The Clavamox,.just In Case,..sincerely James Waller


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

No poops or urates yet...


She's had four drinking-elecrolytes sessions...


Sweet little Hen...in the Pigeon-rich Ambience here, she's very comfy and co-operative, bored with me and my meddling already, and wanting to socialize with other Pigeons.


Lol...


Anyway...we'll see what shakes...and for now, she's comfy, alert, laying in her soft Towel 'bed', and not scared or nervious with me, and understands being held/handled for 'sipping' sessions and on-going exam stuff, with no worries.


I'm not sure she's ever ate or drank by herself before...


So far, sipping sessions, I have to hold her Beak as I would a 'Squeaker' or 'Peeper', for her to willingly drink...


So, some of her situation, may have been getting seperated from Mom and Dad, and starving...whatever is going on Legs wise...and or maybe, sprained her Legs, could not take off, and could not follow Mom and Dad...and then ended up running on 'empty'...



Phil
l v


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Phil,
Good to see a post from you. Obviously, this pigeon is in the best of hands.
Daryl


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

What's the status on the droppings, Phil?

Cindy


----------



## HurtPigeon (Apr 27, 2009)

From the reading i did yesterday it says that it is best to release them back into the wild where you find them. You guys are the experts so i will put it at your discretion but if you need help getting her back up here let me know. If not, corner of Spring Mountain and Erva St is where i found her.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for saving her, HurtPigeon, and I'm very glad you were near Phil. I hope she does well, Phil!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone...


Did re-hydration for about 24 hours...there were a few 'dots' of urates by noon today, and a few dots of grainy fecal-material dabs...


Anyway, finally, Mr. Tube visited, and she got a light meal of thin formula with other goodies in it, and soon a couple of grainy-grey-brown poops came through, with white urates...

Gunna do another Chow-Time in a little while...then do three to-morrow.

She's in good spirits...and has been 'peeping' when handled or if she thinks Drink-time or now Chow-Time has rolled around.


I'm going to have her on 'Doxy' as Pidgey suggested...and on Metronidazole just for good measure...


Anyway...blow her a Kiss...she's a sweetie, and very interested and co-operative in our endevors.


Legs still very weak...so, we'll see as the days roll by, how that goes...but she's doing well with the little rolled Towels, supporting her.



Later...


Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Up Date -


Well...she's eating well...self-feeding via Pecking Seeds ( after a few rounds of Seed-Pops yesterday, to prime-the-pump, ) making huge, almost normal looking poops now...but Urates are 'cream' color, rather than 'white' proper.


Poops are very 'green'...but then she's eatinglots of dried Peas, so...



Legs still very weak, and kept tucked in against her Body...and Poop-Times are held off on till I can hold her up to poop, since she does not want to poop laying down in her Towel trough.


Very sweet, bright youngster...lays this-way-and-that trying to find comfort...still the occasional 'peeeeep!' when I offer Water, though now drinking without need of my fingers on their Beak.


I may start giving some "D" and "B" Vitamin suppliment...


Still on Metronidazole and Doxycyline...



Phil
l v


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is a sweet bird, Phil. I see she is having five star accommodations.

Reti


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

What a pretty little girl she is. She looks very bright in her towel ring. Hurt Pigeon, thank you so much for stopping to rescue her and find her some treatment. Phil, I know she will do well from now on in your care.

Margaret


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Cute picture! Gonna' take awhile but lookin' good.

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

pdpbison said:


> Up Date -
> 
> *Legs still very weak, and kept tucked in against her Body*...
> 
> ...


She's sure a cutie. 

Perhaps Dr. Hauck, or his associate, could check the issue with the legs.
It's a free exam. Can't beat that. 

Cindy


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

AZWhitefeather said:


> She's sure a cutie.
> 
> Perhaps Dr. Hauck, or his associate, could check the issue with the legs.
> It's a free exam. Can't beat that.
> ...


 
I have personally sent their office a BIG Thank you letter via snail mail.  When I spoke to them, Vanessa at the front desk was VERY supporitive of the rescue efforts of pigeons!... and the Dr. is amazing. I HIGHLY recommend this office... and am happy to have had the opportunity to speak directly with them.... ... Not to mention the valuable care that they have provided to some of our members.

Not sure if you need the info... but I will post it again if you need it.

Dr. Patrick Hauck
(702) 734-9761


Best of Luck to A Speedy recovery!... What a asweetie.. many hugs for her/him.....


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Went-to-the-Vets today...brought this one and another...


Vet thought this may be a fractured Pelvis issue, effecting the Legs.


Legs are somewhat weak, but retract fairly strongly if one pull and extend them.

On the way home, Towel-Nest-Trough on passenger Seat...I saw her use her Legs a little, half-standing a moment, to find a new laying position...and now that she's doing this, she also ends up rolling over on her back...out of the Towel Trough, so...Lol...gotta keep checking on her, which I do anyway...


Disposition good...very sweet, soulful, and trusting Bird...she seems happy, glad togo along wih all this, knowing her Legs and other issues would prevent any real autonomy for the time being...and anxiously notices other Pigeons, wishing to be out flying and goofing off again...


Discontinued anti-biotics...started Calcium suppliments and Vitamin D.



Phil
l v


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Poor baby. Is she getting anything for pain. I would think it is painful even for birds to have a fractured pelvis.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

pdpbison said:


> Went-to-the-Vets today...brought this one and another...
> Vet thought this may be a fractured Pelvis issue, effecting the Legs.
> 
> Legs are somewhat weak, but retract fairly strongly if one pull and extend them.
> ...


Appreciate the update, Phil.

*  This is definitely worthy of concern. 
Perhaps you can revise the setup so that she stays upright and is unable to roll out of the 'trough'.

Cindy


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I started a little Album -


http://good-times.webshots.com/album/571659641UfyNkH


Anyway...she's been working on finding ways of being comfortable, and, rocking and sort of wiggling, wishes to be laying on her side...and, laying on one Wing, or the other, is now her chosen mode.


I check on her all the time anyway...

The back-thing is not a problem...she's comfortable on her back, and looks absolutely content when in that position...and I return her to a normal position anyway, when I see it.


Every few hours, we do 'Poop-Time', since, tidy Bird that she is, she prefers not to poop laying down, nor in her Cage area...so, I hold her over a paper towell outside of her nest-cage location, just ouside her Cage base...and, she poops.



She was a 'Sun Bird' today...in her Cage, along with some other convelescents in their Cages, out in the Sunshine and gentle Breezes...she enoyed it very much.


Lots of Leg-Action today when being held...Legs going up-and-down on her own...when Toes would catch my Hand, she'd "push" pretty well...so, we do that now, along with poop-time...we do Leg Exercises according to her interest.


She's such a sweet Pigeon...BIG for her age, and very smart, resourceful.


...likes the 'green' Dried Peas best...likes me 'pecking' with her, too...




Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Reti said:


> Poor baby. Is she getting anything for pain. I would think it is painful even for birds to have a fractured pelvis.
> 
> Reti



Yeahhh...I'm sure it hurts...

She's very alert, interested in her surrounds, interested in what I'm doing as I work ( her set-up is right there at my Work Station )...so, far as pain goes, she gives no sign of any, other than seeking 'Squeaker-Like' resting positions, which are not unusual for one of her age anyway.

She seems very happy...not stressed or worried about anything...no corner-facing, no closed eyes or droopyness or withdrawl things.


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

You people are truly amazing, thank you so much for helping this little bird!


----------

